# THQ and it's 40K license to be auctioned off on the 22nd.



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Bankrupt video game publisher THQ have been in a rush to sell it's assets, which a judge has found as shady and delayed their efforts.

All of THQ's studios, licenses, unfinished/ unreleased game assets and Intellectual Properties will go up for auction on the 22nd.

It is unclear whether THQ will try to sell development studio Relic and the Warhammer 40K license as a package. But I would imagine Dark Millenium: Online by Vigil studios (thanks for the correction, Doelago) will be. If anyone sees profitability in that project, based on progress so far. *The only named interested party in any of THQ's intellectual properties is Electronic Arts,* although the vulture flock seems large from the look of things.

Regardless, THQ has about almost four years left of their agreement with GW.

-----JANUARY 22nd Update #1-----

Twitter feeds of interest:

DDinvesting
THQ

THQ is also having a last minute Amazon game "mega pack" sale with 




-----JANUARY 22nd Update #2-----

Due to licensing law, it is unclear what will happen to Warhammer 40K specifically. Technically, it is not THQ's to sell, but assuming THQ survives somehow as either a company or some other company directly acquires it and Relic, that body would retain it and perhaps, depending on the agreement itself, be able to derive new works out of this license. What could be troubling is if a potential buyer does obtain the 40K license through such means, but chooses not to use it. That could lead to a four-year drought of 40K video games.

If THQ is simply dissolved and sold piecemeal without any one buyer gets both THQ and Relic at the same time, the assumption is that the 40K license is void, reverting back to GW to re-license, and all work-in-progress 40K games (DMO, DoW3) would simply cease to exist.


*THE SUMMARY:*

Relic has been sold for the highest price out of any of the properties, at $26 million. The buyer... Is Sega... As you all know, Relic was the studio involved with all Dawn of War projects. If Sega does not, through this deal, aquire Relic's old license for finishing all current 40K projects, my heart would not skip a beat if Sega initiated talks with Games Workshop within the next 6 months to do just that.

------The rest------

Volition (Known for Saint's Row) - purchased by Koch Media for $22.3 million
Evolve (IP) - purchased by Take-Two for $11 million
Metro (IP) - purchased by Koch Media for $5.8 million
South Park (IP) - purchased by Ubisoft for $3.2 million
THQ Montreal - purchased by Ubisoft for $2.5 million
Homefront (IP) - purchased by Crytek for $500,000

--------

Considering that THQ has legally managed to re-sell their South Park license, I would not be surprised the 40K license is still with Relic in the hands of Sega, though this is supposition at this point.

EDIT:

Former "Dark Millenium Online" developer, Vigil, was not purchased and the staff is being laid off. All of their projects, including DMO, are lost.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> But I would imagine Dark Millenium: Online by Raven studios will be.


Who the fuck are those guys? The same ones that work for Activision or? Last time I checked Vigil Studios was working on DMO, and that it had been cancelled apparently half a year ago? :scratchhead:

I am a bit worried about the Electronic Arts part... They are better than say Activision, but they are still Electronic Arts...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Heresy should start a crowdsourcings fund and buy the rights.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd love to see a 40K game in the same style as Mass Effect, but more gritty and dark.
Inquisitor basically with radical and puritan as the "good" and "evil" route to take.
I believe a game like this would be popular, running around as an Inquisitor trying to figure out a great conspiracy.

EA getting the rights to the 40K license could turn horrible really fast, rushing out some shitty product full of bugs and pay to unlock contents...


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Command and Conquer 40,000?

I would love to see an RPG set in the 40K universe so Bethesda has my vote too.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Get someone to hire the FoK guys and gals and give them the DoW IP. If DoW3 was by them it would be beyond epic.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'd love to see a 40K game in the same style as Mass Effect, but more gritty and dark.
> Inquisitor basically with radical and puritan as the "good" and "evil" route to take.
> I believe a game like this would be popular, running around as an Inquisitor trying to figure out a great conspiracy.


That would be freaking amazing! :shok::shok::shok:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah the Mass Effect style would be pretty cool and so would a Bethesda RPG but I doubt it since we already have Mass Effect and Fallout. I personally wouldn't mind a sequel to Space Marine, that was a pretty good game IMO


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I have so far been thoroughly underwhelmed by the crop of 40K games, Space Marine was boring as hell and the couple of DoW games I've played never quite lived up to expectations. It would be good to see a developer actually do 40K justice in a game and not rely on the 40K logo to sell second rate tut.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

If they make a that involves multiple factions (Like DOW), then, please for the love of god put them all in.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I wonder if THQ is actually going to come out of this in one piece after all. This doesn't bode well for the company, but it might bode well for the Warhammer licence.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> My dream-come-true 40K license holder would be Bethesda.


Yeah that would be really nice but only if they took a step back to their Oblivion days as far as allowing end users to create content.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

WaLkAwaY said:


> Yeah that would be really nice but only if they took a step back to their Oblivion days as far as allowing end users to create content.


Uh, why is Skyrim any different? They have modding tools for Skyrim too.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Doesn't look good for 40K anytime in the near future. EA ick, I won't buy anything from them anymore.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't base your entire hopes and fears on EA buying Warhammer 40K rights specifically. There are at least a dozen interested parties, all with different specialties, it only so happens that EA is the only named one.

Also, keep in mind that THQ has 5-10 studios under them, with their most profitable franchise being Saints Row. If anything, I would assume EA's top target to be Saints Row and Volition Software. If they get Volition, they'd probably also get the Red Faction franchise (one of my favorite games was the first one, hate to see it in EA's hands)


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

There are a fair few assets and while EA may be the likely end for dow and coh it's by no means a certainty


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Uh, why is Skyrim any different? They have modding tools for Skyrim too.


They do have modding tools for Skyrim it is just that the tools and the community behind modding Skyrim are no where near what it was when the switch from Morrowind to Oblivion happened. I figured it was because the SDK release for Skyrim is/was not as robust as the one for Oblivion.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

WaLkAwaY said:


> They do have modding tools for Skyrim it is just that the tools and the community behind modding Skyrim are no where near what it was when the switch from Morrowind to Oblivion happened. I figured it was because the SDK release for Skyrim is/was not as robust as the one for Oblivion.


Sure it is, it's just that the community split between The Nexus and the Steam Workshop, without as much overlap as one would have hoped. Which is good, because everyone who bought Skyrim legit have it on Steam and thus also access to the workshop, and Bethesda's games should be bought.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> *The only named interested party in any of THQ's intellectual properties is Electronic Arts,*


Actually WB Studios has been looking at them as well, and I'd be quite happy to see WB pick up some of their franchises. Batman arkham games and the new Mortal combats have been pretty nice.



> My dream-come-true 40K license holder would be Bethesda.


I would really love to know WHY people love a publisher that releases games that are barely out of Alpha build with the amount of bugs they have.

Personally I think it's a shame that THQ is going away. I felt that they have some really good titles that just didn't get the marketing they needed. All their studios are stellar and I'd hate to see what some more hands on publishers (activision, EA) would do to them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> I would really love to know WHY people love a publisher that releases games that are barely out of Alpha build with the amount of bugs they have.


Bethesda are making some of the biggest worlds in video games, as with any sandbox experience it'll have more bugs in the beginning simply because of the wealth of elements in a game such as that.

A more than acceptable compromise for those who love a good sandbox game.

We have enough linear shooters and cutscene-based RPGs, the only thing we don't have enough of are sandbox games and Bethesda is the best at making them, towering head and shoulders over other developers in the field.

You either like sandboxes or you don't.

Anyway, this is off topic.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Honestly, my dream would be for Bioware to get the 40k license: a Mass Effect/KOTOR style rpg about an inquisitor/rogue trader...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Honestly, my dream would be for Bioware to get the 40k license: a Mass Effect/KOTOR style rpg about an inquisitor/rogue trader...


And then get a crappy ending.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> And then get a crappy ending.


At the end of the game when all suspects are gathered you point your finger and chose one of them. Depending on who you chose you get this



Ending 1: IT WAS KHORNE! - Red lighting effects and stuff
Ending 2: IT WAS TZEENTCH! - Blue lighting effects and stuff
Ending 3: IT WAS NURGLE! - Green lighting effects and stuff
Ending 4: IT WAS SLAANESH! - Purple lighting effects and stuff
Ending 5: IT WAS TAU! - Blue lighting effects and stuff
Ending 6: IT WAS DARK ELDAR! - Dark Blue lighting effects and stuff
Ending 7: IT WAS ELDAR! - Blue lighting effects and stuff
Ending 8: IT WAS ULTRAMARINES! - Blue lighting effects and stuff
Ending 9: IT WAS CHAOS SPACE MARINES! - Red lighting effects and stuff
Ending 10: IT WAS ORKS! - Green lighting effects and stuff
Ending 11: IT WAS NECRONS! - Silver lighting effects and stuff
Ending 12: IT WAS TYRANIDS! - Purple lighting effects and stuff
Ending 13: IT WAS SISTERS OF BATTLE! - Gold lighting effects and stuff
Ending 14: IT WAS IMPERIAL GUARD! - Light Green lighting effects and stuff

All with the exact same ending but a slightly different colour


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> At the end of the game when all suspects are gathered you point your finger and chose one of them. Depending on who you chose you get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ending 15 (downloadable): IT WAS GREY KNIGHTS! - Your character is then killed for heresy regradless of everything else you have done.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well since THQ frequently stated that DM had changed from MMO to a rpg shooter, I hope that Bethesda get the licence. As a game 40k would work best as sandbox. So for that Bethesda should get the liscene the stuff they could do would be phenomenal, plus 40k is different enough to Fallout to not be the same game. Maybe we should start an e-petition to get them buy it? 

If EA did get the liscence, best case would be they throw it to Bioware.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

I hear Ubisoft are sweet on the 40k lot. 

Que those fluffy cosplaying Chaos cultists!!

Seriously though. 40k would go best with Bioware Austin - think Mass Effect/40k universe!? If no one has suggested this before, be ashamed heretics!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Seriously though. 40k would go best with Bioware Austin - think Mass Effect/40k universe!? If no one has suggested this before, be ashamed heretics!


*clears throat*



Mossy Toes said:


> Honestly, my dream would be for Bioware to get the 40k license: a Mass Effect/KOTOR style rpg about an inquisitor/rogue trader...


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

If dow or 40k turns to rpg it will die faster then warhammer online or that other game where u could play fantasy ..... think it had a 5$ expansion


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd love a Mass Effect / Knights of the Old Republic style game, it could be the next big thing seeing as how they won't do another Kotor and there's so much to draw on in regards to warhammer 40k.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> *clears throat*


Whoops my apologies Mossy *hangs head in shame*


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Today is the day (after midnight, which it is, for me)

Any predictions?

Time to find out if the 40K license withers and reverts to GW again to sell off anew, or if some brave publisher wants to take a chance.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I just hope that space marine is continued in some way, i got into that game late and i am really enjoying it. I want more of the same. A few tweaks here and there but it is solid.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Can anyone else say 40k total war?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Just as an update, the deadline for submitting bids is in one and a half hour (9 AM EST) and the actual auction, should one be necessary, will be at 3 PM EST. (In 7 and 1/2 hour at time of posting)

Twitter feeds of interest:

DDinvesting
THQ

THQ is also having a last minute Amazon game "mega pack" sale with 






ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Can anyone else say 40k total war?


Creative Assembly is only one studio and they've already got their hands full with Warhammer Fantasy. If anyone buys out THQ's 40K license it will be to finish Dawn of War III. THQ only has about 3 and 1/2 years left of their license with GW, so I doubt anyone who picks up Relic/ Dawn of War will actually be able to make a new video game in that time.

Surely you can make a game in three years, but without pre-production, the most important phase of development, it will suck hard.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So any news on how the bidding auctions went?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> So any news on how the bidding auctions went?


Nobody knows, interested parties still have one more hour before the deadline for preliminary bids, and if an auction is needed afterwards it will be held at 3 PM EST in Delaware, USA.

I would assume preliminary bids wouldn't be disclosed to the public until around the time of the auction. As only any remaining property that wasn't sold in the preliminary "secret" bids would go under the hammer publicly. That's how I understand it anyway, though I may be wrong.


-----JANUARY 22nd Update #2-----

Due to licensing law, it is unclear what will happen to Warhammer 40K specifically. Technically, it is not THQ's to sell, but assuming THQ survives somehow as either a company or some other company directly acquires it and Relic, (not going to happen today, but might happen soon if today's events don't raise enough capital for THQ) that body would retain it and perhaps, depending on the agreement itself, be able to derive new works out of this license. What could be troubling is if a potential buyer does obtain the 40K license through such means, but chooses not to use it. That could lead to a four-year drought of 40K video games.

If THQ is simply dissolved and sold piecemeal if they fail to raise enough capital through this process, the assumption is that the 40K license is voided, reverting back to GW to re-license, and all work-in-progress 40K games (DMO, DoW3) would simply cease to exist.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Just as an update, the deadline for submitting bids is in one and a half hour (9 AM EST) and the actual auction, should one be necessary, will be at 3 PM EST. (In 7 and 1/2 hour at time of posting)
> 
> Twitter feeds of interest:
> 
> ...


That is a pretty good deal on Amazon.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

This page here appears to have a decent summary of what's going on, the time lines for it, and why some of it is potentially complicated (mentions that there is a big question mark on whether the licenses can or can't be sold).

It appears to be a good summary, but I'm no expert on bankrupctcy proceedings, especially not US ones... so it could all be complete bollocks


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like Sega has Relic Studios.

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/game-industry-news/thq-sale-complete-assets-sold-individually/


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

THE SUMMARY:

Relic has been sold for the highest price out of any of the properties, at $26 million. The buyer... Is Sega... As you all know, Relic was the studio involved with all Dawn of War projects. If Sega does not, through this deal, aquire Relic's old license for finishing all current 40K projects, my heart would not skip a beat if Sega initiated talks with Games Workshop within the next 6 months to do just that.

------The rest------

Volition (Known for Saint's Row) - purchased by Koch Media for $22.3 million
Evolve (IP) - purchased by Take-Two for $11 million
Metro (IP) - purchased by Koch Media for $5.8 million
South Park (IP) - purchased by Ubisoft for $3.2 million
THQ Montreal - purchased by Ubisoft for $2.5 million
Homefront (IP) - purchased by Crytek for $500,000

--------

Furthermore, THQ is officially dissolved, and completely dissolved, unable to continue existing in any form.

--------

Considering that THQ has legally managed to re-sell their South Park license, I would not be surprised the 40K license is still with Relic in the hands of Sega, though this is supposition at this point.

--------

Vigil was not acquired. The Dark Milennium project is officially dead, and the staff is being laid off.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

If the licence goes with Relic I'd say Sega got a pretty good deal out of that. I'd imagine they bid in the hope it would stay with relic and even if not just the fact that GW are used to dealing with the relic studio then that would tip the balance in any future licence negotiations.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't really think the license does go with Relic. I am sure Sega sees this as a first step. They wanted the experienced developers. It's a gamble, because recent 40K games have increased the value of the franchise's repurchase considerably. I would expect the 40K license to now be worth at least ten times that of it's fantasy counterpart. And that Sega would do everything they can to buy the actual license to go with their new studio.

However, if the legal nuances turn out that Sega now actually have a license for 40K, I will be the first to admit that I'm wrong, and congratulate Sega on being the first publisher to own a license for both 40K and Fantasy Warhammers.

Though, I must say I'm filled with trepidation, as Sega has in the past 10 years, excluding Football Manager, seemed to be a company hellbent on financial suicide.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Bearing in mind that Sega recently announced they will be publishing warhammer fantasy based games then it's very likely both companies (GW & Sega) will have been in contact about 40k licences and long term strategies before Sega lodged a bid for Relic.

It all sounds fairly promising to me........


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I don't really think the license does go with Relic.


Purchasing Relic without any 40k license would be pointless to me but I wasn't a CoH fan. I thought Sega already had enough studios to ruin random games as it was. Maybe having Relic will be good for them. Sort of a pity Zenimax almost had them though, not that I would have been terribly excited about that either but a little more so than at the news of Sega. 

Course maybe it wont be the end of the world. :laugh:


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

A new dawn is upon us...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sega made a great turn based stratergy called valkeryia cronicles on the ps3, ehich really reminds me of the imperial guard, the game screams to be converted to 40k . Makes sense for both sega and Gw to carry on and get dow3 finished asap as it will generate cash and promotion of the brand.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This might annoy some guys but you have no idea how close the relic was to being purchased by ZeniMax.

Who are ZeniMax? Why they are the parent company of Bethesda. We were soooo close to possibly going in the same way as Skyrim and the Fallout series.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> This might annoy some guys but you have no idea how close the relic was to being purchased by ZeniMax.
> 
> Who are ZeniMax? Why they are the parent company of Bethesda. We were soooo close to possibly going in the same way as Skyrim and the Fallout series.


According to that article, they're also the parent company for id... so maybe we would have had Doom 40k instead. A 40k rpg could have been great, but we'll need to wait and see how this plays out - if DoW3 has a good chunk done on it (and the license has carried over), then I think there's a strong chance Relic will get to continue to develop it as they had been doing.

Still surprised that no one put in a bid for Vigil though - Darksiders seems like it would have been a good franchise for someone to get a hold of.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> According to that article, they're also the parent company for id... so maybe we would have had Doom 40k instead. A 40k rpg could have been great, but we'll need to wait and see how this plays out - if DoW3 has a good chunk done on it (and the license has carried over), then I think there's a strong chance Relic will get to continue to develop it as they had been doing.


That's true. It is why I used the word possibly. However wen it came down to it I reckon there are a fair few Warhammer fans in the Bethesda studio. I reckon they would have loved to get their hands on one of the most iconic and popular sci-fi setting around.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

Sega might be big enough to do something with the Horus Heresy perhaps.....


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Minton said:


> Sega might be big enough to do something with the Horus Heresy perhaps.....


Or, innovative enough to finally do something completely unrelated to any space marines, whether of the spiky variety or not.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Or, innovative enough to finally do something completely unrelated to any space marines, whether of the spiky variety or not.



They could but Space Marine stfuff sells more compared to other factions.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Or, innovative enough to finally do something completely unrelated to any space marines, whether of the spiky variety or not.


"Tau Adventures" ala Sonic Adventures then?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Valrak said:


> They could but Space Marine stfuff sells more compared to other factions.


Circular logic at it's finest. Marines sell more because it's all they ever market because they sell more.

I'd say a space opera focused on, let's say an imperial guard squad taken by raiders to Commoragh to fight in the pits, who then plan a daring escape, would become a far greater hit than any "let's just throw some muhreens in a corridor and spawn some orks" property you could think of.

If 40K is to survive another two decades, they have to start exploring other factions sooner or later. And that is a simple fact of narrative fatigue. And for every new Space Marine fan that was already recruited to 40K because of Marines, there are going to be 10 people who find the whole universe lame just because the comical marines/chaos/orks paradigm is all they've seen from it. You're not going to get new fans at this point at all unless you show what else there is. Show that the universe has at least fragments of depth to it, that there are in fact races you can revolve intelligent stories around.

Space Marines must be the most flat plot device that was ever recycled as many times as it already has been. You couldn't wrangle a bestseller out of them if you put the 10 greatest authors on the planet to work on it.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

That's life I'm afraid.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Space Marines must be the most flat plot device that was ever recycled as many times as it already has been. You couldn't wrangle a bestseller out of them if you put the 10 greatest authors on the planet to work on it.


I disagree, space marines only appear 2 dimensional because they are done the same way in every game. The Horus heresy series/any black library books give interesting characters. 

Variety isn't the only answer to improving the franchise. If relic/sega do get the licence I'd love to see them build on the solid gameplay they made with space marine and explore story options. Maybe add some more guns and an open world.

Don't get me wrong, I would enjoy a xenos game too. I just don't think that it's the only path for the franchise to go down.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well if the liscence didn't go with Relic, then maybe Zenimax could still get the liscence? Since if Sega only brought Relic - which is still possible - then maybe Zenimax could talk to GW. If not then I'm absolutely gutted it went to Sega and not Zenimax.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Loli said:


> Well if the liscence didn't go with Relic, then maybe Zenimax could still get the liscence? Since if Sega only brought Relic - which is still possible - then maybe Zenimax could talk to GW. If not then I'm absolutely gutted it went to Sega and not Zenimax.


I always had the feeling that Zenimax would throw their hat in the ring. There is just something about Warhammer 40,000 and the prospect of a huge open world game that could be thrilling.

But if Zenimax does get a hold of this license (they obviously want it) think of what they can do:

-They can put Bethesda (TES/ Fallout) to work on a sprawling RPG
-They can put inXile (Wasteland) to work on an RTS
-They can put Arkane Studios (Dishonoured) to work on a linear style RPG/ space opera
-They can put id (Doom, Rage) to work on a single player shooter
-They can put Splash Damage (Brink, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory) to work on a multiplayer shooter

The only thing missing would be a space sim. But really, Zenimax's many studios could start churning out some massive 40K, and all of them can't possibly suck 

Anyway, I bet Sega will walk over the most bodies to get the license, since if not, they just paid $26 million for Company of Heroes and a half-finished Dawn of War they can't do anything with!

But I think they won't get the license without heavy competition, the license is worth far more than it was 3 years ago.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:



> * NEWS: SEGA Lands Warhammer 40,000 *
> 
> Posted by  Larry Vela
> http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2013/01/news-sega-lands-warhammer-40000.html
> ...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

That doesn't really clear up anything though, we already knew they had acquired the Dawn of War franchise and are it's new owners, but they still need an ongoing license agreement with Games Workshop for Warhammer 40,000 to be able to use their new property. The doument shows which patents, copyrights and domain names are tranferred to Sega, and since we already knew they bought the entirety of Relic, this was already known. THQ's license from Games Workshop was not theirs to sell though. Licenses like these are only for 'rent', and in THQ's case, they had a 5 year deal which at this time had 3-4 years remaining.

For example, CBS owns the Star Trek universe. Cryptic owns Star Trek Online. If Cryptic loses their general Star Trek license, they are forced to shut down the game, and are prohibited from making new games in the universe.

There are many examples of such dual ownership in media and entertainment.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Zion said:


> "Tau Adventures" ala Sonic Adventures then?


Nah, we've already had that one XD
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000:_Fire_Warrior


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

IP aquired info is here: http://www.thesangreal.net/gafpics/sega_relic.pdf 

CoH, 40K IP, the document also reveals that Project Atlas is a Warhammer 40K product...interesting.


----------

